# breast development in my 9 yr old!



## seacatnp

I have a very physically active, petite - short and thin - 9 year old. she's shown no signs of puberty, thank God, until the other day i was shocked to notice - that seemingly overnight - she has breast buds and larger and darker areolas. they're also quite tender. Is this something I should be concerned about? we eat mostly organic and she eats very little meat. we never drink out of plastic water bottles. what's up??? is this one of the first signs of puberty, normally? i thought it came along a little later... help!


----------



## bluebackpacks

Try not to worry. This is quite normal. If your mama-gut makes you think otherwise, schedule an appointment with the pediatrician.


----------



## whatsnextmom

On average, breasts start budding about 2 years before first period. This would put your DD at around 11 when she starts her period and that's pretty darn normal. Nine DOES seem SO young when it's your BABY but it's actually quite normal.


----------



## Eeyore35

It's very normal. That's when i started developing, but I didn't get my period til 13. Oh, and i was a vegetarian, mostly vegan, actually.


----------



## myfairbabies

I got my first bra at 9, and my first period at 10. My mom was also about the same age, so I think some of it has to do with genetics.


----------



## nextcommercial

It's completely normal.

Those sports bras help, otherwise, those breast buds are very uncomfortable, especially rubbing against a shirt. I still remember running around one day in the middle of winter, and being so darn sore afterwards. I dug out an old camisole from my cousin's hand me downs and wore that for a year.


----------



## Llyra

9 years old sounds about right to me. I was just ten, when mine first started budding. I got my period when I was just 12, which is pretty average.

The other girls her age are probably experiencing the same thing, and maybe starting to wear sports bras or "training" bras. You might try gently inquiring whether she's interested in getting some. I remember my mom being pretty clueless, and me having to work up the courage to ASK, and it was hard. It would have been easier if she'd brought it up herself-- no pressure, just asking.


----------



## octobermom

I agree sounds about right. I still clearly remember my 4th grade and being the LAST in my class to get her first training Bra I would have been between 9/10 at the time. First period in the 6th grade

Deanna


----------



## One_Girl

It is a very normal first sign of puberty. Normal puberty starts between ages 8 and 12 so she isn't even early. I like the book Growing Up It's A Girl Thing for this topic. Our hospitals and planned parenthood also offer classes for girls that age on puberty and that may be something to do with her so you can get a refresher course on puberty with your dd (it is different when you are the parent and your child is the one changing).


----------



## MangoMommy

My DD is 10 now, but started with the buds on one side at about 8.5 or 9. Totally freaked me out, I guess more because I just want to deny she's growing up and on the cusp of puberty.


----------



## beanma

I remember developing breast buds in elementary school. I want to say around 5th grade. I got my first period the summer before 8th grade.

I've seen it at my kids' school, too. There was a warm day the other day and I saw a girl wearing a tank top (skinny girl, too) and I could see more than I expected! I think she's 10 or maybe 11.

Your dd might be a smidge earlier than her peers, but I don't think 9 is too early at all. Of course we all know there's a big range in breast size in adult women and I think it's to be expected that there's a similarly big range in development in girls. If she's going to grow up to be a AA it may take awhile, if ever, for her to need to wear a bra, but if she's going to be a DD it'll come sooner and quicker than others.


----------



## swd12422

I was in 5th grade too... And didn't get my period til I was 13. And I think I was a little on the later end from the rest of my class in terms of puberty and "developing."


----------



## Adaline'sMama

I was on the early side, but I had no other signs of puberty except for breasts. I was budding in 3rd grade and wearing a B cup in 4th grade. One thing that was really hard for me was the fact that everyone assumed that I should be acting older. My family didnt realize that I was still a little kid, breasts or no breasts.


----------



## Tigerchild

9 is normal. Puberty is normal. This is not precocious puberty--and breast buds typically seem to develop overnight!

I think it's okay to be gentle with yourself as you freak out, but--try to get through that quickly so you can be strong, supportive, and positive for your daughter. If you've not yet talked about puberty changes, it's time to start! There are a lot of great books (esp. The Care and Keeping of You) out there that DD will enjoy. if this is happening just now at 9, she's not the first in her class, even, that's started developing breasts (and no, the girls who did so earlier are not necessary fat, soymilk-swilling girls who drink out of plastic bottles all the time).

I freaked out a for a bit when my 8 year old started developing (you could probably find my freak out post here).  But you know, seeing her interest and low-key excitement about the changes got me excited as well. I'm so proud of her. Her strong, healthy body is developing beautifully, and (so far, with some heavy duty work on my part to countermand the really horrible and sad messages about girls' puberty that are vomited everywhere these days) she is confident about her growing and changing body. to me, that's my duty now.


----------



## seacatnp

THanks all. very helpful. i'm no longer freaking out. I feel calm about it - it just took me by surprise. I did get her a book and she liked it. and we talked about it. A nice thing to share about.


----------



## MangoMommy

My DD is in 4th grade and 10, and there are lots of other ranges of development around her, even a few girls in bras (vs bralette type tank bras.) I have a very thin 10 yr old, she's about 55 lbs, so I think she still has a few more years before her period. I think the buds are the beginning, along with underarm stinkies LOL.


----------



## loudmama

Does anyone know what comes next after breast development? My DD will be 10 at the end of March. She has had breast buds for awhile, but in the last month or so I've noticed that her breasts have bigger areolas & she has more hair on her legs. She's also been mentioning a lot of belly aches. Will she get pubic hair before her period?

Thanks!

L


----------



## MangoMommy

In my experience, I think underarm and pubic hair are next. I think period is towards the end and from what I've read, 100 lbs seems to be near the magical weight number.


----------



## Eeyore35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MangoMommy*
> 
> In my experience, I think underarm and pubic hair are next. I think period is towards the end and from what I've read, 100 lbs seems to be near the magical weight number.


On the first part,yeah, that sounds right. The weight part, I'd heard that too, but i was around 80 lbs when I got my period at 13.5. I didn't hit 100 lbs until about a year later. And I had a friend who I don't think hit 100 lbs until she was pregnant wth her first child.


----------



## MangoMommy

I think I need a really good book or website about this. I'm afraid to Google about it! (afraid of what a search on this topic might pull up, yikes!)


----------



## jenniferadurham

My DD will be 9 April 17th. She came to me yesterday complaining that they were hurting. She said it again today. I just tried to tell her it's normal and it's starting to happen. She has a book that tells her what she should expect in the next few years. I'm very open and up front with her, so she already knows about periods and child birth. We speak to each other about it whenever she needs to. Scary to think that my child will soon be wearing bras, pads and using a razor! it seems like I just started that not too long ago! My how time flies!

GL!


----------

